# Riding Draft Horsses?



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, so out of all of my years of riding horses, I have yet to ride a draft horse. I would like to know from those who have experience riding drafts, how it is. Is it kind of like sitting on a big couch (bareback)? Is it bumpy, really comfortable, etc. I really want to ride a draft horse dude! haha


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

It's like riding a tank.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Riding a tank huh? lol well I would have imagined that they would be a lot different to ride than other horses because of their size and what not. Is it kinda like going from hitting the gas in a car and than than hitting the gas in a diesel? Like can you feel the drafts 'turbo' kick in like you can a diesel, compared to like a regular horse (which would be a car?)

I just want to know everything possible, I think my aunt is going to be getting a draft and I'm excited!! But I will still ride my horse more, becausse I love her lots haha


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I was riding a percheron for a while and yep, very much like riding a tank! DOn't know if it's the norm, but this little lady was the laziest animal I have had the pleasure of parking my backside on! Her trot was beautiful to sit on though, sit trot was effortless. 

But I must say I'd much rather stick to my more traditional riding types!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a slow and steady power that takes a bit of time to pick up speed, but once they get going you need 20 chevrons worth of distance to stop. :lol:

I don't find drafts lazy. It's just a lot more body to get moving. You don't have that cat-like agility you can get with lighter breeds, but you do feel like you could go through a brick wall if you ever had to.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I have an 18 hand 2200 lbs. Percheron. I wouldn't describe him as slow and steady when he has a mind to jump right into a gait! He's very agile for his size and I've got a great stop on him.

Your inner leg muscles will get really sore until you are used to riding a couch wide horse. That's one of the biggest issues I have when riding after some time off. The walk and jog are really nice and smooth. The trot is about the same gait as a light horse galloping so that's really weird. My boy is pretty smooth but can occasionally get bumpy.

The gallop is like floating on air. We don't really use that gait much. 

He can turn on a dime if he chooses, pretty interesting to watch. And he can go from a stand still right into the canter. 

It's a lot of fun riding them. They don't need to be ridden heavy handed like a lot of people think. Mine works best on a nice light rein.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like fun! I have always wanted to ride a draft too... Not to many around her broke to ride.


----------



## Eli (Feb 9, 2010)

I would also love to try out a draft. I bought a percheron/andalusian cross, I wanted a "pretty" clunker. What I got was a very large pretty horse but definately not the clunker I thought she was going to be. Definately a keeper though.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Eli said:


> I would also love to try out a draft. I bought a percheron/andalusian cross, I wanted a "pretty" clunker. What I got was a very large pretty horse but definately not the clunker I thought she was going to be. Definately a keeper though.


I have one of those here at home. Most of them can NOT be described as clunkers. LOL!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Percheron/Andalusian? Must be pretty. I have a Percheron/Arab myself, all I can say is deep, low, and smooth. Two of the smoothest horses I've ever ridden have been Belgian crosses, one with a welsh pony (weird combo) and the other is appy.


----------



## Eli (Feb 9, 2010)

Mercedes said:


> I have one of those here at home. Most of them can NOT be described as clunkers. LOL!


It is funny! Now that I have had her awhile and have developed a really neat relationship and she is going well under saddle I'm addicted. I wish I had 5 more of her, she is the beyond amazing. And there is nothing like a horse that calls you out on all your mistakes to make you a better horseperson.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I was almost 25 years into my riding career before I rode a draft for the first time. He is huge and flat, super comfy bareback. His walk feels like those elephant rides at the carnival and his lope is to die for (though a standard horse has to nearly run to keep up LOL). His trot however, is the most uncomfortable thing I have ever ridden. I have ridden lots of rough travelling horses but Good God, nothing like him. I haven't been able to ride him enough to really accustom myself to sitting his trot. I have to either post or stand. But talk about quick, especially considering his size. All because of a kid on a bike, he went from walking one direction to loping the other direction before I could really react. He tried to buck with me once but that was more amusing than anything. Not quick enough to really make me think I would fall off but if I had let him get going, I am sure that the sheer strength would have torn me in 2.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I love that saying that someone posted saying that when they get going you feel as if you could run through a brick wall! haha love it. Yea, I bet they are pretty powerful breed. Thanks for all the information, I can't wait!

smrobs: yea I mean, I just thought today, "you, know, I've never rode a draft horse. I wonder what it's like." Thats when I got on here haha

I will definately let you all know when I do ride a draft and let you know how it went


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have ridden a few draft crosses that are just like any large horse and about average as far as smoothness. The two full drafts that I rode were night and day different. One was an 18 hand percheron and riding him was like driving down 50 miles of bad rode. Every gait was rough but the trot was unbearable. When he decided to buck there was nothing funny about it. He bucked me off four times in one day. He was honest about it but it was just way too powerful and once I got behind there was no catching up. The other draft I rode was a 17 hand shire stallion and he was one of the most agile powerful horses I had ever been on. Any gait you rode was like floating on air. Unfortunately I don't own the horse but if I did I don't know that I would ever need another one.

The first horse I would rather walk than ride and the second horse I would sell my left testicle to own.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

My one good friend does and she rides saddleseat. It looks so elegant. I'm excited cause i get to ride a percheron this year for show season!!! And my Haffie mare daisey is a pleasure to ride. She has a pretty nice trot. Smooth. I love her, really helped my confidence. She's def. not slow! She's actually pretty fast. if i remember correctly at a fun show two years ago (at a local fair it was one of the last days) this one kid rode her when she belonged to the guy who sold her too us and she ran like 14-15 in a down back barrel. : ] I'd say those that are trained to drive dont' look slow that's for sure. They have to have some power behind those bad boys lol!


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

I own a 22 year old 18 hand Clydesdale, we typically only use it for pulling a sleigh in the winter. However last summer I decided I would saddle her up. The person I purchased her from had said that they rode her one time and after they climbed a small hill she decided that was enough and laid down. It took them about half an hour to get her going again. That is the kind of horse she is these days, with her age and being overweight she is an incredibly good natured horse. I will sometimes lead the young kids around the field with them on her bareback. So decided I would give it a try, I put my western saddle on her, put some reins on the halter and off we went. I would agree that it felt like riding a tank. We rode about half way up the trail on our property, I decided that was enough I didn't want to push her too much. She has a nice gait but they are powerful!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Kevin: lol thats funny that you'd sell your left testicle for that horse.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

My old trainer had me riding her 18hh belgium for a while...not a fun horse. He was like riding a tank, not very responsive to any aids. He was also a compete jerk on the ground. He bucked and threw me into a jump standard once, I managed to hit the metal cup and it sliced my face. 

I wouldn't be against riding another draft though, I think it was just this particular one that was a huge jerk.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

We have three PMU horses, one mare and two geldings. One gelding is a Shire and the other two are Shire/Percherons. They actually have really nice gaits. The mare has the flattest gaits, but that's probably because she's the laziest and you really have to get after her if you want more impulsion. She's very wide, so that's the main difference that I've found. Both geldings are very sensitive to your aids and are smooth to ride. They're still fairly green, so I can't say how their canter is yet. I know that generally people think that draft horses aren't very spooky, but that's not the case with these guys. They aren't highstrung, but they spook like a regular horse.


----------



## Jetana (Mar 26, 2010)

A tank. A big, wide, tank, and depending on the breed, they have to leap into the canter, and sometimes even the trot. They're fun.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I've enjoyed reading this thread. Have to agree with the "tank" description. I've only ridden one draft, lovely Percheron mare, so I am very limited in my knowledge. However, she was wonderful in the walk and canter, but oh my, that trot could loosen my back fillings! 

Gotta agree with kevinshorses, would love to have that mare (though I'm sure she's deceased now) but I don't have the same "equipment" to trade!LOL!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

If Thoroughbreds are Greyhounds, draft horses are English Mastiffs. That's the best analogy I can give you. :wink:

All the drafties I've ever ridden have been like big, round, comfy, lofty, smooth couches. Although my big guy is a bit klunky and clumsy, his trot is heaven. It was really weird the first time I got on my draft colt. I was used to Thoroughbreds and Quarter Horses, and he had a lower center of gravity and a heavier, slower step. But like I said, I could trot on him all day long.  If you ever get a chance to ride a draft, go for it.


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm the complete opposite - I've ridden more draft/draft crosses than anything else since I started riding! :lol:

As has been said, they do bounce into canter, so that's something you have to remember. And yeah, they're a bit wider (the "tank" description is accurate!!) so a good stretch is advised before you get on board! Oh, and use a mounting block/step - getting a leg-up onto a 17hh Clydesdale is NOT for the faint-hearted!!

Here's a group of us at a place called Cumbrian Heavy Horses in the Lake District - the only dedicated heavy horse riding centre in the country!








(I'm in the middle, in the orange hi-viz, on the *biggest* horse - an 18.2 gelding called Ollie!)

And here's two of us racing down a track!









I rode my Sally bareback once - it was like sitting on an armchair.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow Daren, those are some awesome pictures.


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks! 

Look for my thread on Clydesdales - there's TONS more! :lol:


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

My Jack (18.3hh shire) is a great ride, everyone who rides him can't help but smile  He's responsive, makes downward transitions in two strides, is forward going and all paces are extremely comfortable - his width and the fact that rising trot means you have a moment of freefall :lol: are the only differences...that and his slow but steady walk!


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

He looks really nice!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

How stunning is he!!! haha would love to see him out doing dressage, you must have mega long legs, such a big horse to keep together!


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

Kayty said:


> How stunning is he!!! haha would love to see him out doing dressage, you must have mega long legs, such a big horse to keep together!


That's one of our plans...among many! We'll be starting with ridden shire/heavy classes in the shows this season and seeing how we progress! :wink:


----------



## Rebellion (May 20, 2009)

This is my perch mare! She does everything and anything and is the best money I've ever spent. I got her as a green 4 y/o and now shes doing great in dressage and hunters. Just recently we started schooling flying lead changes and she has picked them up very quickly. Please dont mind my position I'm working on getting it stronger again!


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've only ever seen a Percheron once, a stallion, and it was MASSIVE! It put some of the Clydesdales to shame!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I just rode a draft for the first time the other day, it really wasn't any different to me. Now mind you he was a 32 year old Clydesdale and it took alot to keep him walking so we didn't do anything but a walk LOL. But being up there wasn't any different  I would love to ride a draft w/t/c, though!


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Come to the Lake District in September - you'll get to do it! :lol:


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Daren: Those pics of you on the last page with those gorgeous drafts is really cool!! I bet it's fun to run those mammoths like that! I really want to ride a draft at WTC and possibly...G(I bet its real fun)!


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a brief flirt with gallop on a smallish (16hh) Clydie a couple of years back. Downhill. Not for the faint-hearted...!

However, check these video clips out:





 




 
These are the guys I ride with in The Lake District.

How much fun does that look?


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

A hint for those whose drafts have choppy or rough trots- simply lean forward and put your hands on the base of their neck while you trot. It helps to stabilize you. Not very pretty in a show ring, but if you're out in the pasture or trotting down the road it really helps.

One thing I love about my drafts is the thunder. When a light horse gallops, its... alright. But when your drafts come a running you can feel the ground shake. They are amazing! 

Most drafts ARE very gentle, but can also be stubborn. I've seen very few lazy ones. My Perch is very athletic and just loves to run. Nothing more amazing than a gallop on a 2000 lb plus animal.


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got to agree on the "thunder"!

I remember standing at the gate calling Arwen so that I could give her her usual evening apple, and across she came, like a bat out of hell.

She could be heard by people in the yard, a hundred yards away!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, the first time I loped John out in the pasture, Dad and I were riding together. It took John a minute to get up into the lope but when he did, my Dad got to laughing at me and said "It sounds like a steam locomotive is trying to sneak up behind me."


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My horses are crosses, not pure draft, but they are night and day difference to ride between the two of them, so I thought worth the mention. 

My gelding, Claymore (part Clyde, the one in my avatar) had a real jackhammer trot when I got him. He was green when he came to me and had not been taught to collect or move properly, and with some training he has learned to be much lighter on his feet, so it's decent now. Not great, but certainly tolerable. His canter is still a work in progress, some days it's perfect, smooth and collected as can be, other days it's just "hang on and hope there isn't a fence nearby" because he pounds the ground for all he's worth. Like I said, still a work in progress. He's very eager to go-go-go! A single kiss is all it takes to transition from walk to trot and trot to canter.

My mare is a different story. She's half Shire, and while we have had off and on soundness issues with her last year, I'm crossing every finger and toe to hope she is past all that now - because she is a great ride. Her trot is like gliding, I actually had to have someone watch me riding to make sure she wasn't somehow gaited, it is THAT incredibly silky smooth. Her canter, if possible, is even more delightful, easy, rocking horse style that feels like floating. When I got her, she had just been a broodmare all her life, never been broke to ride, but I had her riding easily with only about 3 hours on her back, and took her off the property for an extended trail ride after only about 10 hours on her back. Moving in a balanced, collected way seems to be just innate with her. She'll never, ever win any speed competitions, but she's dreamy to ride. She's super willing to do anything you ask, but she's much more laid back of a personality than Claymore is.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Speed- yes it takes a few strides to get up to speed, but once you get going, you stay going! 

One thing I have found that is pretty much universal is their willingness to please people.


----------

